# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته 1401

## M3HRDAD

سلام دوستان،وقت بخیر.بنده کنکوری 1401 در رشته تجربی هستم،موقع انتخاب رشته تحصیلی بین ریاضی و تجربی مردد بودم و معدلم 20 بود و گرایشم بیشتر به ریاضی فیزیک بود،سال دهم که بودم طول سال اصلا حوصله زیستو نداشتم و خواستم تابستان تغییر رشته بدم به ریاضی،پدرم اما اصلا راضی نبود و توی انتخاب تجربی دخالت کرد و اینم باعث شد تجربیو انتخاب کنم،معدل نوبت اول تجربیم 19.60شد  دلیلش هم رقابتی بود که داشتم،شاگرد اول شدم ولی ترازم 5500بود میانگین و زیست کلی وقت ازم می گرفت و کلا حواسم پرت میشد موقع خوندنش  نهایتا 50 یا 40 درصد می زدم،خب تابستون امسال دو دلی عجیبی باعث شد که نرم ریاضی و یکم مردد بشم،دیگران هم مدام بهم گوشزد میکردن ک تجربی بهشته و ریاضی جهنم!خب من واقعا خوندن ریاضی و فیزیک حالم خیلی خوبه و با عشق و علاقه میخونم(به آینده شغلی و غیره هم فکر نکرده بودم ولی میدونستم و میدونم که ریاضی و فیزیک رو خیلی دوست دارم و موقع خوندنش خسته نمی شم)خب اینم گذشت و شدم یازدهم تجربی،باز هم همون بی علاقگی به زیست اومد و باز خواستم تغییر رشته بدم که بازم دو دل شدم😐واقعا نمیدونم چرا طول سال خیلی به ریاضی فیزیک علاقه دارم و موقع تغییر رشته دو دل میشم و میگم حتما تلاش نکردی،اینم بگم که وقتی از خودم می پرسم چرا پزشک یا دندانپزشک بشی استدلال هایی میارم که خودمو راضی نمی کنه.
یازدهمم تغییر رشته ندادم و الان به شدت انگیزم پایین اومده و ترازم میانگین 4200 هست!البته فکر می کنم دیر شده واسه رفتن به ریاضی..این حسو شما داشتین؟چیکار کنم؟

----------


## wonshower

> سلام دوستان،وقت بخیر.بنده کنکوری 1401 در رشته تجربی هستم،موقع انتخاب رشته تحصیلی بین ریاضی و تجربی مردد بودم و معدلم 20 بود و گرایشم بیشتر به ریاضی فیزیک بود،سال دهم که بودم طول سال اصلا حوصله زیستو نداشتم و خواستم تابستان تغییر رشته بدم به ریاضی،پدرم اما اصلا راضی نبود و توی انتخاب تجربی دخالت کرد و اینم باعث شد تجربیو انتخاب کنم،معدل نوبت اول تجربیم 19.60شد  دلیلش هم رقابتی بود که داشتم،شاگرد اول شدم ولی ترازم 5500بود میانگین و زیست کلی وقت ازم می گرفت و کلا حواسم پرت میشد موقع خوندنش  نهایتا 50 یا 40 درصد می زدم،خب تابستون امسال دو دلی عجیبی باعث شد که نرم ریاضی و یکم مردد بشم،دیگران هم مدام بهم گوشزد میکردن ک تجربی بهشته و ریاضی جهنم!خب من واقعا خوندن ریاضی و فیزیک حالم خیلی خوبه و با عشق و علاقه میخونم(به آینده شغلی و غیره هم فکر نکرده بودم ولی میدونستم و میدونم که ریاضی و فیزیک رو خیلی دوست دارم و موقع خوندنش خسته نمی شم)خب اینم گذشت و شدم یازدهم تجربی،باز هم همون بی علاقگی به زیست اومد و باز خواستم تغییر رشته بدم که بازم دو دل شدم😐واقعا نمیدونم چرا طول سال خیلی به ریاضی فیزیک علاقه دارم و موقع تغییر رشته دو دل میشم و میگم حتما تلاش نکردی،اینم بگم که وقتی از خودم می پرسم چرا پزشک یا دندانپزشک بشی استدلال هایی میارم که خودمو راضی نمی کنه.
> یازدهمم تغییر رشته ندادم و الان به شدت انگیزم پایین اومده و ترازم میانگین 4200 هست!البته فکر می کنم دیر شده واسه رفتن به ریاضی..این حسو شما داشتین؟چیکار کنم؟




خب اینقدرعلاقه داری بروریاضی ولی یادت باشه یه هفته تلقین نکن ک نمیتونی تجربی ادامه بدی بعدشایدنظرت عوض شد دایی منم رشتش ریاضی
بود به دنبال علاقش رفت الان خیلی پشیمونه میگه کاشکی تجربی میرفتم ولی البته اینم بگم دایی من آدم بسیارتن پروربه اگه شماعلاقه 
همراه باپشتکارداری برو ریاضی حتما کارم پیداشایدکردی ولی اگ نیسی بمون تجربی

----------


## M3HRDAD

Up

----------


## telma_alen

> Up



تو برای چی زنده ای؟؟؟؟اصلا هدفت از ادامه دادن چیه؟؟؟
برو دنبال همون 
خانوادت خیرخواهی میکنن که بری تجربی و خب راستم میگن که رشته های تجربی بازار کار دارن اما خب برای همون پیرا هم باید خیلی تلاش کنی  در صورتیکه قول میدی اگه بری ریاضی جز بهترین ها میشی رتبه خوب و دانشگاه خوب قبول میشی (یه مهندس خبره و نامبر وان به  بهتر از یه پزشک معمولی بی سواده که علاقه ای به کارش نداره و با جون ادما بازی میکنه)
 و شرایط خانوادگیتم در نظر داشته باش ک تو ریاضی حمایتت میکنن یا قراره تا روز کنکور همش بهت بگن حیف نرفتی تجربی!!!!
هر کار میکنی فقط زودباش :Yahoo (56):

----------


## telma_alen

و اینکه 
تو هر زمینه که علاقه داشته باشی و با اشتیاق کار کنی حتما موفقی اون موقعست که زندگی کردی


بقول یه دوستی یا حق

----------


## M3HRDAD

> و اینکه 
> تو هر زمینه که علاقه داشته باشی و با اشتیاق کار کنی حتما موفقی اون موقعست که زندگی کردی
> 
> 
> بقول یه دوستی یا حق


بحث سختی نیست،همه ی رشته ها سختی خودشونو دارن،بازار کار و این مسایل هیچ وقت منو راضی نکرده که ریاضیو ول کنم و تجربی رو انتخاب کنم،از لحاظ خانواده هم به نظرم دلیل موافق نبودنشون بیشتر چشم و هم چشمی هست،بارها شنیدم پدرم میگن"تو برای من!پزشکی بیار"

----------


## M3HRDAD

اصلا شماها چطور زیست رو میتونید بخونید؟من خودم حوصله شو ندارم،ولی ریاضی رو با عشق می خونم

----------


## telma_alen

> اصلا شماها چطور زیست رو میتونید بخونید؟من خودم حوصله شو ندارم،ولی ریاضی رو با عشق می خونم



 به همون دلیلی که من منطقی تو فیزیک خوندن نمیبینم توهم تو زیست  :Yahoo (100): 
با توجه ب روحیاتت میشه فهمید تهش چیکار میکنی :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشی

----------

